# Matthews monshock 1974



## cr250mark (Dec 23, 2017)

lookibg for some info on this bike.
Stopped out by Families for Xmas.
Uncle knows I Collect some bikes and asked me to look at a bike in the garage.
It was his sons my cousins.
Owned since new.
I took a peak at remembered that crazy monoshock bike. Lol
Asked me if it’s worth anything.
I thought maybe $50 bucks.
After 10 minutes of research find out low production bike and possibly collectible.
Can anyone give me more info and or value
This is og paint bike
Og seat , grips and tires.
Crazy forks.  Look like bridge towers lol.
Serial number is low.

One issue seen.
Very bottom of seat tube weld is cracked a lower seat tube looks to be 3/4 open and connected by 1/4 weld.
Looks to be repairable but unfortunately a fix is is fix.
Thank you
Look forward to your feedback.
Mark


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 24, 2017)

That looks nearly complete. Does the top of the seat have any markings? 

As for value, depends on the condition, completeness and who is interested. Drop a line if you're interested in selling.

Very cool bike if early bmx is your thing.
Enjoy


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 24, 2017)

It's a Matthews Monoshock. Early bmx race bike. They were very quickly displaced by lighter, rigid framed bikes. You'll notice that even with the aluminum front end, the bike is a tank. Everything else on the bike is steel.

There are guys (like me) who collect early 70s race stuff. It wouldn't be too hard to sell it. 

The broken frame will certainly affect the dollar value, and moreso if the repair would ruin the original finish. But it is almost complete. (I don't believe the grips and seat are original, but I could be wrong. The grips look like copies of Oakley II, whicch were not OEM.)

All that said, it's a great survivor.


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 24, 2017)

Is the downtube dented/split on the left side?


----------



## mongeese (Dec 24, 2017)

Octopus grips OG
Frame dented from Mathews fork


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you for all the info and pm’s
I will pass this info on to owners. 
Appreciated !
If they decide to sell it , I will be listing here.  

Currently the  bike is and has been sitting behind all their Yard decorations for the last 20 years. 

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## cr250mark (Jan 21, 2018)

This bike is now for sale if someone is interested.
I don’t have pictures on my phone anymore to post in for sale sections but can get new ones if necessary. 
Bike can be brought to Lebanon ind. show next week if interested.  
Pm me with offer. 
Thanks 
Mark


----------



## Myke (Feb 1, 2018)

Cool complete Matthews! Looks to be all og except the ms-1 seat.


----------

